# How will this run games like Crysis



## simmons (Jul 8, 2009)

Case: Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
$164.99

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel 
$134.99

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3 
$189.99 ($114.99 after mail in rebate)

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB 
$69.99

PSU: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V
$119.49 ($99.49 after rebate)

Video Card: EVGA 896-P3-1173-AR GeForce GTX 275 FTW Edition
$294.99 ($274.99 after rebate)

RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 x2
$109.98

DVD / CD burner / reader: Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X
$31.99

Fan: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
$31.98

Speakers: LOGISYS Computer Hollywood II 32W RMS
$26.99



sorry for all the prices
it is a copy paste from a word document I made


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice build. where did you find a mail in rebate for the E8500?
It will run Cyrsis with the best of them when using less then a 28" monitor


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nice build and it should run any games you throw put there.
I would also be interested to know where you found a rebate offer on an Intel CPU.


----------



## simmons (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh
I guess either at the time of typing that (like a week ago) it had a rebate OR I got it mixed up with something else that I said doesnt have a rebate but it does and the CPU doesnt




Also I am having a hard time picking a monitor
any suggestions?
I want one that is 22-24" widescreen


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not nice to get us all excited like that

I've used a few of these> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254035

And these are nice> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049


----------



## Sir Arun (Jul 5, 2009)

Crysis FPS depends on the resolution you want to play it in. Your build (and most importantly, your GPU) should have no problems running Crysis at 35-40 FPS with everything maxed at a resolution of upto 1280 x 1024.

However, if you want to game at 1920 x 1200 (native resolution of a 24 inch monitor), then Crysis will only run at 18-20 FPS with that card. In that case only the GTX295 or SLI/crossfire of lesser video cards will give you 30FPS or more performance.

Since I've heard DX11 cards are coming out roughly in 9 months it isn't a bad idea to now buy a good, but not so pricey card (like yours) and then upgrade later.

Also, I'd suggest replacing the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler with a Scythe Mugen 2, because a test (link here) has shown that is is a lot less noisy and a lot more efficient than the one you have.










http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/scythe-mugen-2_9.html

Cheers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've heard good things about the HaansG LCD that wrench97 linked to but I've never used one.
I recently got one of these for myself and I'm quite pleased with it.
Acer X223Wbd Black 22" $150
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145


----------



## simmons (Jul 8, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> It's not nice to get us all excited like that
> 
> I've used a few of these> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254035
> 
> And these are nice> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049



Thats funny
Right before I read this I picked the Asus 24"
Then I come here and you suggested it
How are Asus quality and customer support, and just overall

I will be running at 1950x1080 or something like that
I just know its ____x1080
and Medium settings do just fine for me


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I picked up the Asus MK241H a month or so ago, it's been great, very nice picture. 
Mainly use it for watching movies, much nicer than the Samsung I use on the other machine, though that is an excellent monitor too. I'd have no reservations about using Asus monitors again.


----------

